# Martin DX1R



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

What are your thoughts about the Martin DX1R ? I try one in a shop last day and I was impressed by the sound and the price! A cheap Martin with an affordable price (529$) but the construction wood let me uncomfortable, what is that Overpressure wood? Is it like normal press wood or a synthetic stuff of a kind? Do you think is a good buy or better to go on another direction?


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

HPL or High Pressure Laminate. The Martin sawdust and glue sounds so much better than the regular Home Depot garden variety don't you think?

Or...you could buy an all solid wood instrument for just about the same money but it sure won't stand the abuse the HPL will.

On a serious note, SOME of the M&T Martins are prone to bridge roll over and neck resets within there first 10 yrs of life as I have seen reported on some other forums. 
I'm unsure if it was because of sitting in a warm car for too long as some repair people speculated but fairly high proportion did need neck resets when they got 7-10 yrs old. Perhaps there was a prob with the mortice/tenon neck sets originally .
Do your shopping carefully I submit respectfully.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, it's okay for what it is, but I dislike starting with that kind of excuse because it usually means that it's not gonna get any better. For the money, I've played lots of Godin products that were better. Your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Yamaha is nice too.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

My opinion is you're paying more for the name on one of those than you are for the quality. I agree that, for that kind of money, there are better quality guitars out there. 

My .02


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> My opinion is you're paying more for the name on one of those than you are for the quality. I agree that, for that kind of money, there are better quality guitars out there.
> 
> My .02


I agree , don't let names on headstocks be what makes you buy their product .


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

I run the Service Dept. at The Arts. Let's just say we've had lots of problems with these guitars. Don't buy acoustics made of anything other than wood. Glue and plastic are for carpentry and garbage bags. Let your ears be the judge.-Eric
Martin DM's are still under a grand. That's where Martins start in my opinion.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments!
I'll have another look during the week-end!  The Yamaha really interest me and the Godin a little bit too, but I don't really dig the sound I heard still now! Maybe, I'll have to continue the hunt a little bit longer!


----------

